# Antibiotic food for betta swim bladder?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

To be honest, I'm probably slow on the draw here, but one of my bettas is having some swim bladder issues. I think she's been a bit off for a couple of weeks, but I didn't really take notice of it until this week. 
She's swimming with her tail down, like it's just a little bit too heavy. Last couple of days she's also been sitting on the bottom of the tank more. Still swims up to greet me.

I don't think she's constipated, because I gave her a bit of pea the other day and she's not bloated at all.

I've got some antibiotic food. Would it be good to give it to her as a bit of preventative? Or would it do more harm than good (as far as resistance goes)?

The other thing, this is the betta with the "lucky fin", so the swim bladder issues may also be a birth defect (and therefore nothing I can do about it).

Water is at about 80F.

I think I'll also try to rig up a bit of a hammock closer to the surface for her. I've got some plastic plants near the surface, but apparently they aren't quite right for resting


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tried using aquarium salt sometimes that will resolve the issue


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

how did things turn out : ) ?


----------

